# Emoticons



## emm1366

He estado leyendo hilos acerca de los emoticons y poco o nada se habla de la posibilidad de aumentar la lista. Estas caritas y señales ayudan a transmitir emociones. En un principio no era muy amigo de ellos pero cada vez me parecen más significativos. ¿Creen ustedes que se deberían incrementar estas expresiones? A mi me gustaría.


----------



## bondia

emm1366 said:


> He estado leyendo hilos acerca de los emoticons y poco o nada se habla de la posibilidad de aumentar la lista. Estas caritas y señales ayudan a transmitir emociones. En un principio no era muy amigo de ellos pero cada vez me parecen más significativos. ¿Creen ustedes que se deberían incrementar estas expresiones? A mi me gustaría.


 
Pués, si, creo que no estaría mal disponer de alguno más


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo echo de menos uno que llore, aunque este  sirve bastante...: con eso me bastaría (es decir, con uno que llore). 
Por lo demás, me parecen suficientes: tener muchos para elegir me complicaría un poco.
Aprovecho para decir que los que hay me parecen *preciosos*, especialmente  y : ¡¡son inmejorables!! (los pondría en todos los mensajes).

PD: ¡Feliz Navidad, bondia!


----------



## bondia

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo echo de menos uno que llore, aunque este  sirve bastante...: con eso me bastaría.
> Por lo demás, me parecen suficientes: tener muchos para elegir me complicaría un poco.


 
Hmmm. One thing is to frown, and another is to cry (weep)
Saludos, aldonza, y hasta el 28


----------



## TimLA

emm1366 said:


> He estado leyendo hilos acerca de los emoticons y poco o nada se habla de la posibilidad de aumentar la lista. Estas caritas y señales ayudan a transmitir emociones. En un principio no era muy amigo de ellos pero cada vez me parecen más significativos. ¿Creen ustedes que se deberían incrementar estas expresiones? A mi me gustaría.


 
Hola,

Yo creo que los emoticons en la ventana pop-up son limitados por el software de VBulletin.
Pero puedes siempre hacer un copiar y pegar de Google asì:


----------



## emm1366

TimLA said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo creo que los emoticons en la ventana pop-up son limitados por el software de VBulletin.
> Pero puedes siempre hacer un copiar y pegar de Google asì:


 Me quedo con esta idea pero prefiero verlos en la lista.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

emm1366 said:


> En un principio no era muy amigo de ellos pero cada vez me parecen más significativos. ¿Creen ustedes que se deberían incrementar estas expresiones? A mi me gustaría.


 
A mí no, no me gustan nada de nada. Me limito a usar la sonrisa - y muuuy, muuuy de vez en cuando. 

Pero no veo en qué puede beneficiar a un foro de _lenguaje_ el uso de cinco mil figuritas para _expresarse._


----------



## Trisia

TimLA said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo creo que los emoticons en la ventana pop-up son limitados por el software de VBulletin.
> Pero puedes siempre hacer un copiar y pegar de Google asì:


I apologise for replying in English but I can barely understand [written] Spanish (in fact, I may have misunderstood your post).

Most of the WR forums do not allow embedded images at all. You can only do the google emoticon trick here (where images are sometimes needed in order to help explain forum features) and in the Congrats forum. Oh, and of course in Private Messages.

I kind of like our emoticons. And we're a language forum, we're supposed to be able to express our emotions with words (said the #1 emoticon abuser...  ← see?).


----------



## emm1366

Valeria Mesalina said:


> A mí no, no me gustan nada de nada. Me limito a usar la sonrisa - y muuuy, muuuy de vez en cuando.
> 
> Pero no veo en qué puede beneficiar a un foro de _lenguaje_ el uso de cinco mil figuritas para _expresarse._


 Una broma que vi hace poco si no estuviera acompañada por un big green la hubieran borrado. Puedes argumentar que las bromas no están permitidas y todo lo demás pero estas cosas hacen más humano al foro.


----------



## emm1366

Trisia said:


> I apologise for replying in English but I can barely understand [written] Spanish (in fact, I may have misunderstood your post).
> 
> Most of the WR forums do not allow embedded images at all. You can only do the google emoticon trick here (where images are sometimes needed in order to help explain forum features) and in the Congrats forum. Oh, and of course in Private Messages.
> 
> I kind of like our emoticons. And we're a language forum, we're supposed to be able to express our emotions with words (said the #1 emoticon abuser...  ← see?).


 Ibídem al anterior.


----------



## mymy

emm1366 said:


> He estado leyendo hilos acerca de los emoticons y poco o nada se habla de la posibilidad de aumentar la lista. Estas caritas y señales ayudan a transmitir emociones. En un principio no era muy amigo de ellos pero cada vez me parecen más significativos. ¿Creen ustedes que se deberían incrementar estas expresiones? A mi me gustaría.



A mí también me gustaría y mucho, de hecho yo quería abrir un hilo para pedir lo mismo. Me encantan, me parecen de lo más simpáticos. No porque sea un foro de lenguaje se tienen que excluir, creo que los emoticons son otro tipo de lenguaje, muy expresivo además. Me gustaría que incluyeran el llorón y un corazón de color rojo oscuro, para enviar cariño a mucha gente maravillosa que hay por estos foros.


----------



## Fernando

emm1366 said:


> Una broma que vi hace poco si no estuviera acompañada por un big green la hubieran borrado. Puedes argumentar que las bromas no están permitidas y todo lo demás pero estas cosas hacen más humano al foro.



Next time you could try to write: Kidding/Broma.

Most times I see emoticons they mean nothing. I see some foreros who include emoticons in ALL their posts. As an example, they include a smiley every time.

My translation:

Next time you could try to write: Kidding/Broma.

Most times I see emoticons they mean nothing. I see some foreros who include emoticons in ALL their posts. As an example, they include a smiley every time.

Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## emm1366

Fernando said:


> Next time you could try to write: Kidding/Broma.
> 
> Most times I see emoticons they mean nothing. I see some foreros who include emoticons in ALL their posts. As an example, they include a smiley every time.
> 
> My translation:
> 
> Next time you could try to write: Kidding/Broma.
> 
> Most times I see emoticons they mean nothing. I see some foreros who include emoticons in ALL their posts. As an example, they include a smiley every time.
> 
> Do you understand what I mean?


 Completamente de acuerdo. Lo que no comparto es que lo hagas ver como algo inútil o carente de significación. Como dijo mymy hay muchas maneras de comunicar.


----------



## Fernando

That is why I say "most times" and "some foreros". If I thought they are unuseful or meaningless I would say "always" and "everyone".

The problem is that some people try to convey the same emotions they do in a face-to-face conversation. Bad news. That is impossible. Only if you master language you will do to an extent. Language is better to translate information.


----------



## mymy

emm1366 said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Lo que no comparto es que lo hagas ver como algo inútil o carente de significación. .



Y yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, emm1366.
No es lo mismo decir: "Do you understand what I mean?" que decir: Do you understand what I mean?  ( con un guiño). No es lo mismo decir: See you! que decir: See you!  ( con una sonrisa).
Se supone que cuando tú sonríes a alguien la otra persona lo recibe como algo positivo o amistoso, y no como algo carente de significado. 



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> The problem is that some people try to convey the same emotions they do  in a face-to-face conversation.Bad news. That is impossible


I don't see why that has to be a problem. And I don't see why it is impossible. Well, perhaps if you don't try.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

emm1366 said:


> Una broma que vi hace poco si no estuviera acompañada por un big green la hubieran borrado.


Sí.. o no: eso no puedes saberlo.



> Puedes argumentar que las bromas no están permitidas y todo lo demás pero estas cosas hacen más humano al foro.


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Yo no soy más o menos humana según la cantidad de caritas que use. Ni el foro es más o menos humano por la cantidad de caritas que admita. 

Las bromas están permitidas dentro de un límite, y me parece correcto: esto no es una sala de chat, es un diccionario on-line con foros de apoyo.

Dime en qué ayuda a un diccionario este tipo de posts: "iba yo caminando porque se me estropeó el coche  y otro coche me salpicó de agua  mientras el conductor gritaba  ¡mola mazo! .
¿Qué significa mola mazo?"


----------



## Fernando

mymy, till 1980 or so, people used to write letters. They conveyed the strongest emotions. But they did not use a single emoticon, even when they were able to draw whatever they wanted. For some reason, they limited to words.

Anyhow, I am done and this forum is not the place to explain further. My opinion is that increasing the panoplia of emoticons should not be the priority of the forum. Since I am just a member of the ranks, count 1 vote (+Valeria, at least) for 'emoticons no'.


----------



## mymy

Of course I respect that you, Valeria or any other person do not like emoticons, but we have never said that emoticons are to fill up every single sentence that one writes in this forum. We are just saying that it is nice to use them every now and then because they help you to exaggerate, to soften or to emphasize something; therefore, we would like to increase the list of emoticons, not up to 5000 but only a few more. I don’t believe that obstructs at all the aim of these forums.
  And it is true what you say about 1980 but we are now in 2010, nearly 2011  and things change. Emoticons are not only used in WR but everywhere else, and I think they are harmless.


----------

